# which traps



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

I got some X-mas money and been wanting to get me some traps.

Im thinking 1 3/4 and half dozen is bout all i need.

But which brand should I get. Duke's are cheap and i hear there crap so you get what you pay for but im starting to think maybe sleepy creek trap there high but there mostly likely good.

Do you think its worth paying extra 20 bucks for sleepys over duke .. Or if you got some other brand name you find good tell me. Im 15 and this will be first traps to buy So i want them to last.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What are you trapping? That makes a difference on the size.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

I usally snare coyotes, so most likly bobcat fox **** and anything else.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

dukes are crap? I have dukes and i have had them for a long time and they have done the trick for me as good as any other trap.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

If you want them to last I say get some Bridgers. They are the best trap on the market.


----------



## trapper16 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have sum dukes 2 and they work great 4 me.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

dodge chevy or ford take your pick


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

then you have the not so much of a work truck toyota which woould be the duke.


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

coyote_buster,
so you don't like dukes? i just bought some so i would like your opinion. i'm new at this as well, so i like the argument on brands, it educates me a little


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Actually I have a duke coni, but thats the only brand the store in town has, most just find other brands to be better, I have a 220 though so im not to worried about it, just get a size bigger than usual and you probably wont have problems.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

My opinon is based on what other people saying and what ive heard is dukes are crap.. Heard about a oppusom bending jaws on trap.. and a bunch of pull outs.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Alot depends on what animals you will be trapping.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

younghunter said:


> My opinon is based on what other people saying and what ive heard is dukes are crap.. Heard about a oppusom bending jaws on trap.. and a bunch of pull outs.


exactly u havent experienced it yourself


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

The only Duke trap that I like for dry land trapping ****/fox/coyotes is the 1 3/4 OS with #2 springs. The 1.5 is a good **** trap but the Dukes have sharp jaws on them which leads to foot damage which can lead to loses in the **** dept. The Duke 1.5 is all you need for the water line though. I used a few doz. Duke #3's awhile back for coyotes and I was very disappointed in them. After the same trap caught a few coyotes you could really start to see why the Dukes are cheaper. You will see a lot of younger trappers making posts about how Dukes are a great trap and they are all you will need to catch coyotes because they caught one in a Duke trap. One coyote doesn't mean anything. If they started catching several coyotes out of the same trap they would see the difference as well. Traps are an investment. Invest your money wisely because quality traps will pay you back many times over.

Dukes have their place. Their 1.5 and 220's are all I use for ****. But, if Dukes were such a great trap, we would not have the "Duke controversy" issue.


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I would go with Bridger. IMO they are the best thing still on the market.


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

ND trapper is right, Im 13 and I've already figured out that they aren't very good. At first site you think they look strong and good, then 2 or 3 catches later they are weak. I got rid of all of mine. Now all I have are Northwoods, Montgomery and Bridger traps.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

An old timer around here catchs bunch of cats and he uses sleepy creek. 
Very good trapper trap line is like 150 miles long buy time he gets home.
Caught 118 cats in a year but very hard tog et hold of him cause size of line a number of skinning he does but when i get chance im write there talking and learning.


----------

